# Medicine Bottle



## Too Many Bottles (May 1, 2018)

My new medicine bottle : Probably holds about 16-20 oz.  It is a Dr. Samuel B. Hartman & Co., Columbus, Ohio (ca. 1870-ca. 1940) Born on April 1, 1830, Samuel B. Hartman graduated from Jefferson Medical College, Philadelphia, in March 1857. Around 1867, Hartman acquired the rights for Mishler’s Herb Bitters, created by Benjamin Mishler about a decade earlier. Hartman renamed the concoction Pe-Ru-Na at some point after 1868. Hartman built a huge factory at Columbus, Ohio, in 1883.  Sounded more like Alcohol to me. It had 28% at one point, but was lowered to 20 %, after the Government banned it's sale on Indian reservations.


----------



## nhpharm (May 2, 2018)

That stuff was popular down here in Texas.  I've dug them in holes just stacked up like cordwood.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 2, 2018)

They must have liked their alcohol ! LOL .


----------



## stc1993 (May 3, 2018)

Even 20% would be 40 proof alcohol.


----------

